

Formula search on a million scientific documents - rhambasan
http://arxivsearch.mathweb.org
We, at KWARC, developed a search engine capable of searching arXiv, see [1]. It can search latex-style formulae and CMML formulae.
In addition, one can also use &quot;query variables&quot;, which means that if I search for, e.g., &quot;?a + ?a&quot; (?a is a query variable), I will get all sums of two equal terms. ?a could be an integral, a fancy function, or just a one-letter variabl
======
mathguru73
Very nice approach :)

Can you provide some insight into the algorithm behind it?

